# Anyone experienced 5 day blast turn into twins?



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious? I've heard that the chances if twins are higher with blasts and wondered if anyone has experienced it?

Katie


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katielou-I heard of that, but I think it may be wrong (and they are including non indenticals, ie someone having 2 put back) as the other research I did said one third of all identicals split before day 5, and two thirds after day 5, so really there is a higher chance with a day 3 transfer, as it would be before any would split. If that makes sense


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Aaaaaaah see now I thought the info I read was wrong, it said the chances are 1 in 2 blasts will turn into twins! I think it was definitely wrong! Thanks vicky!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think 50% of all two blast transfers that result in pregnancy, will result in twins, as opposed to a much lower % of DET for 2 or 3 day transfer pregnancies, hence why many clinics will not want to put more than one Blast back unless age is a factor


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

According to my sonographer, she has seen 2 transferred blasts split into 2 each, resulting in quadruplets...!!!!!


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Vicky I think I misread it then!!

Broody quads!! No thanks!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I know, Katie... Can you imagine!??


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hard work!

Just read your signature broody, so so sorry


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes our consultant has seen it happen, we had 1 5day blast back and now pregnant with I'd twins. Just thankfull we didn't put the two back as was so close!!


Good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

at my clinic (greece) she has a lady with quads from 3 blast transfer, 2 single embryos and identical twins from the other embryo. Other who have had 3 blasts back have triplets. I had 3 blasts back and got BFN though, my friend had 2 blasts back but have a singleton


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

I had one 5 day blast put in and I'm expecting twins


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! Did you get symptoms sooner, or stronger because they're twins?


----------

